
On Mathematicians' Standards When Evaluating Elementary Proofs - throwawaymath
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/tops.12019
======
throwawaymath
Also being actively discussed on /r/math:
[https://reddit.com/r/math/comments/ed96j6/on_mathematicians_...](https://reddit.com/r/math/comments/ed96j6/on_mathematicians_different_standards_when/)

